# Explorer langsam, wenn ein Netzlaufwerk langsam



## Coalminer (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem:
Wir haben auf Arbeit einige Netzlaufwerke dauerhaft verbunden.
Wenn ein Laufwerk grademal Probleme macht kann es sein das der Exploren und auch "Datei öffenen"-Dialoge übel langsam sind.

Der Total-Commander ist aber normal schnell.
Der prüft nicht ständig die Verfügbarkeit der Netzlaufwerke.

Frage:
Gibt es einen Rgistry-Key der verhindert das der Explorer beim öffenen des Arbeitsplatzes oder beim öffnen eines "Datei öffenen" Dialogs jedesmal die Netzlaufwerke überprüft.
Wenn ein nichtverfügbares Laufwerk dann kein rotes X hat wäre mir das auch egal.
Gibts da was ?


----------

